# comment connecter live box via apple tv



## debutant 39 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis nouvellement équipé de Mac ( le rêve). Je suis e-équipé de time capsule et apple tv. Ma live box est loin de ma télé ; et le décodeur près de la télé. Pour profiter de la tv internet, je dois connecter le décodeur à la live box via port Ethernet jaune.  Je souhaiterai savoir si il est possible de connecter ma live box via time capsule ( déjà fait) et apple tv et décodeur pour avoir la TV internet sans être obligé connecter le câble Ethernet qui traverse toute la pièce. Puis je éviter les lives plug d'orange. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## napalmatt (30 Décembre 2009)

Bienvenu,

Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris dans ton message, mais quoi qu'il en soit, ton décodeur TV n'est pas équipé de Wifi, n'est-ce pas ? 
A ce moment là, tu es obligé de faire traverser un câble jusqu'à ta LiveBox pour te brancher sur la prise jaune (spécifique pour le flux télé si je ne m'abuse). Ou bien via le CPL (ou "Live plug" de Orange, c'est la même technologie que le CPL classique) pour limiter les longueurs de câble. 

Pour ton Apple TV, elle a le wifi, donc elle peut se connecter sur ta Time Capsule sans câble.


----------



## debutant 39 (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci de cette info et OUI le décodeur n'est pas wifi, mais il semble que je n'ai pas été clair dans ma demande. je vais essayer d'être plus concis. J'ai ma live box branchée à la prise téléphone et reliée à time capsule par un cable Ethernet (port rouge live box --> port entrée time capsule) à un endroit de la pièce. A l'autre bout de la pièce, j'ai mon décodeur orange (pas branché pour l'instant mais facile à brancher à la TV via HDMI ou Peritel), apple TV branché à la télé (HDMI). Ma question est donc: est ce que je peux brancher via cables Ethernet:
1 live boxe port jaune sur un port de time capsule
2 port décodeur sur un port Apple TV
et que l'ensemble  communique.
l'objectif est de savoir si il y a un autre moyen que d'utiliser les CPL et/ou un câble Ethernet qui traverse ma pièce pour voir la TV internet.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Décembre 2009)

pourquoi tu veux pas des CPL??????????


----------



## debutant 39 (31 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, ce n'est pas que je ne les veux pas, mais c'est pour savoir si ce que j'ai déjà en place peut les remplacer.


----------



## napalmatt (31 Décembre 2009)

debutant 39 a dit:


> Merci de cette info et OUI le décodeur n'est pas wifi, mais il semble que je n'ai pas été clair dans ma demande. je vais essayer d'être plus concis. J'ai ma live box branchée à la prise téléphone et reliée à time capsule par un cable Ethernet (port rouge live box --> port entrée time capsule) à un endroit de la pièce. A l'autre bout de la pièce, j'ai mon décodeur orange (pas branché pour l'instant mais facile à brancher à la TV via HDMI ou Peritel), apple TV branché à la télé (HDMI). Ma question est donc: est ce que je peux brancher via cables Ethernet:
> 1 live boxe port jaune sur un port de time capsule
> 2 port décodeur sur un port Apple TV
> et que l'ensemble  communique.
> l'objectif est de savoir si il y a un autre moyen que d'utiliser les CPL et/ou un câble Ethernet qui traverse ma pièce pour voir la TV internet.



Bonjour, 

Merci pour tes précisions !

A priori, ce n'est pas possible, dans mes souvenirs le port rouge (switch "classique") n'est pas sur le même plan d'adressage que le port jaune (si configuré pour être le port TV). Le flux TV est indépendant et tu ne peux pas le rebalancer dans un switch ethernet (celui de la Time Capsule dans ton cas) sans le perdre.

Comme dit @lepetitpiero, à part le CPL... il n'y a que le câble sous le tapis. 

Bon courage.

--

Par ailleurs, l'Apple TV n'est pas un switch/routeur, elle a un simple port ethernet ; l'Apple TV ne serait donc pas quoi faire d'un câble venant du décodeur télé, puisqu'elle attend un protocole réseau traditionnel pour communiquer.


----------



## debutant 39 (9 Janvier 2010)

je n'ai pu résoudre mon pb qu'en mettant des CPL.
merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé.


----------



## napalmatt (10 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ton retour, et bon visionnage.


----------

